
Free Software Needs Free Tools (2010) - bcaa7f3a8bbc
https://mako.cc/writing/hill-free_tools.html
======
remy_
In practice it's more than "ends-justify-the-means", it's a matter of how much
time free software developers have and what they want to spend time on. For
every alternative tools to github, CI, test grid, audit tools, etc. you have
to factor in the cost of installation, maintenance and update. It's just not
realistic to expect free software developers to take on extra work and/or
financial investment. The author instead of calling people hypocrites should
shift the discussion to finding creative solutions to foot the bill.

~~~
rglullis
No one is asking you to host it yourself. Gitlab is open source _and_ they
provide the service as well for those that don't want to manage it.

~~~
wilsonnb
Gitlab CE is open source, but Gitlab EE is not. EE does have some features
that CE is lacking.

------
bcaa7f3a8bbc
Author's Speech:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_nK6nP_RCY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_nK6nP_RCY)

------
rob_fulwell
Perhaps Microsoft will open source parts of GitHub?

What better way to demonstrate a commitment to the OSS community?

